# Proud to announce



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 16, 2012)

Proud to announce that our new baby son (Grant Michael) arrived on 2-13-2012. He weighted 8 lbs 8oz.

Mom and baby are doing great!!!

Will post up pics when i get a chance to load them to the PC.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Now you have a little grape stomper.
bring them by when when they feel like up and moving.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations. Glad to hear all are doing well.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new tax deduction. Be a great dad.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## LanMan (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats great! congrats on the new addition.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well....congrats


----------



## Flem (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Jon! Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats Jon


----------



## midwestwine (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats he will share a birthday with my twins who turned 5 on Monday.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wondering how things turned out. Congratulations on the new addition. The family continues to grow!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 16, 2012)

midwestwine said:


> Congrats he will share a birthday with my twins who turned 5 on Monday.



And my daughter who also turned 5 on Monday.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2012)

Instead of a binky Jon puts an airlick in her mouth. LOL Congrats jon now hurry up and get him registered here!


----------



## BobF (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!! Make sure you put leak-proof diapers on him when he's stompin' grapes


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Jon. Get him started cleaning bottles as soon as possible!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Great news and congratulations! I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## robie (Feb 16, 2012)

Super! Now you will have your very own wine-maker apprentice... well, later maybe.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats Jon


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everybody!!!

Having more kids does does go in my favor for grape crushing and pressing


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh WOW!!! Wonderful!!!! I can not wait for pics  So happy momma and baby are fine !!! Ahhhh I loveeee babiessss!


----------



## Samh200 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 18, 2012)

Pics man I needs me some Pics


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 18, 2012)

jeepingchick said:


> Pics man I needs me some Pics



Nikki,

Go here....http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17867


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 18, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Go here....http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17867



You are just the BEST!! Thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah - I added another thread that contained the pics...


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya just to confuse me and make me show my cluelessness huh LOLOLOL!!! The baby is just beautiful!! Im so happy for you and your family!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 19, 2012)

jeepingchick said:


> Ya just to confuse me and make me show my cluelessness huh LOLOLOL!!! The baby is just beautiful!! Im so happy for you and your family!!!!



I tried to be subtle about it 

J/J - thanks - i think he is handsome too - but being his father - i am biased!!


----------

